# Clingy puppy



## ziggymoonshine (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello again guys! 

I have a "is this normal" type question. My puppy constantly wants to be with me and he doesn't like to be alone at all. I've only had him 4 days and potty training is going pretty well, the only problem is that he is very "clingy" (for lack of a better word). He sleeps with me, which is fine, but he also wants to take his naps on me and my family and will barely let us set him down. I was trying to take a bath the other day and no one was home do I put him in the bathroom with me, but he cried the whole time because I couldn't hold him. Is this normal for a puppy of 9 weeks? Will he grow out of it?


----------



## Silentgirl490 (Jun 5, 2012)

My puppy is the same way. I think it is normal. I mean 8/9 week old puppies are babies. They whine when they are alone. However you do have to try to create seperation from your pup otherwise when he is older it will be so much harder. I put my puppy in his playpen sometime when I have things around the house I need to get done or when we are eating meals. He whines for a long time but he is fine, he has his water and food and toys. Sometimes you have to let them whine it out. I also think it is ok to spend lots of time with the pup and my pup seems clingy as well. But like I said there has to be some seperation otherwise they will never get used to being alone and self soothing. Puppies will whine and whine and cry and it is important not to give in to it no matter how heartbreaking it is.  believe me i know it is hard.


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

It's totally normal for pups to want to be with you all the time. They won't be clingy forever though so you should enjoy it while it lasts =)


----------



## Shazza02 (Jun 12, 2012)

It is normal! At first my puppy was very clingy always wanting to sleep on my lap and be around me - she was like my little shadow.. I have had her for about 3 weeks now and she has stopped being so clingy.

Enjoy it while it lasts  

The best thing to do, is to put him alone and when he does whine just ignore him (i know its horrible!) and they will learn that by whining they will not get attention. 
9 weeks old they are still so young! 

My puppy is 12 weeks old and i still hate leaving her alone  BUT its got to be done.


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

My little Auriel is very clingy and I love it. She's not a whiner though, bless her little heart. If I'm at the desk, she's at the desk with me. If I'm on the couch, she's on the couch, if I'm in the bathroom (she learned this from the cats) she knows I'm a captive audience. I'm currently at the dining room table and I had to pull a chair up next to me so she could sit by me. I don't let her sleep with me though. She's crated at night. I don't want to wake up to surprises.


----------



## Nev Allen (Feb 17, 2010)

Wanting to be close is normal in the early stage of your new partnership, afterall, she had 8 or 9 playmates until you came along and ripped her away. But you do need to start working on some separation. Crate train her from now so she knows a crate is a good, safe place to be.


----------



## ziggymoonshine (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! Thanks guys! I wasn't expecting so many replies! My puppy is still clingy and cuddly as ever, but I have to say I'm a bit relieved that he will eventually grow out of it because he wants to be held while i'm trying to get dressed, eat, shower, etc. I had class this morning and had to leave him in his crate. I've been getting him used to it by laying him down in it when he's napping and feeding him in it. He was a bit whiny at first but I gave him a treat and his toy ball filled with peanut butter. This is the first day that he has been away from someone so I'm hoping everything goes well. Wish me luck!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yep, it's normal, but you can do things to help your pup with some independence. One thing you can do is give the puppy a peanut butter filled kong that has been frozen. It will usually take a bit of time to get the peanut butter out, so you may find that he will sit in one spot and work on the kong without totally worrying about being held!

Also, you can make being held or being right with you boring. Say you have the puppy on your lap, get up, go get a drink, then come back. Then, a minute later, get up and go get a book or magazine. Then, 30 seconds later, get up to get a pillow. Then, go put your book back, and get another one. Basically, instead of settling down to cuddle, you make a bunch of really boring, needless trips, so that the puppy may decide it's more comfortable to stay put in one spot without you.


----------



## ziggymoonshine (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are great ideas! I'd never thought of that! I came home after class today and he was crying in his crate and when I looked in he had thrown up, which I'm guessing is from being so upset. It made me feel horrible! This was his first time being alone for that long, is that fairly normal? I still feel guilty for leaving him so I'm trying to make arrangements for him to stay with someone while I'm away at class, or would you suggest keep trying the crate? 

I feel so guilty and helpless!


----------

